# Opinions please



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

Im trying to come up with some new ideas for my natural planted tank. 

Can Y'all post some pics of your tanks to give me some inspiration?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Themis and Pigg's divided tank:









Atlas and Artemis' divided tank:









Both are 10g tanks and have been rearranged and have more plants/have grown bigger. I can't take pics right now, it's too dark and the tank lights too bright for my camera  This was about an hour after I first planted them.

Current plants in my tank:

4 Corkscrew Vallisneria
1 Java Fern
2 Swords (I believe)
1 Mystery (mislabelled)
1 Water Wisteria


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

This is about a month old pic but gives you an idea. Its much more grown in now.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

very nice, thank you both


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Nothingness, I am super jealous.

Picture One: My 16 gal when I first scaped it
Picture Two: My 5 gal when I first scaped it
Picture Three: A 1.5 litre nano tank (jar)
Picture Four: My extremely messy, overgrown 16 gallon a couple of days ago
Picture Five: The same 16 gallon about 18 months/two years ago when it was still neat and pretty.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

very nice, i like the 1.5 ltr jar, is that just a basic jar or is it an actual tank? i like the idea as temp housing for some fry.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a jar that I believe once held coffee, as I have a few in my cupboards that are identical. I got that particular one when I bought my rescue Apollo (RIP) of the classifieds a few years back. That had been his home for a while. It's been sitting empty taking up space ever since, so I planted it on Friday. 
This particular one would be no good for housing fry, unfortunately, since I don't think it's even half a gallon.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah im thinking about getting a few 3 liter jars, put the fry in them when theyre hitting that nippy stage and i need to separate the males. atleast just temp until i get them a suitable tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I love subtrateless Jars. dont have a pic right now unfortunately.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Elsewhere said:


> Themis and Pigg's divided tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

here is an updated pic of my tank today


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

i really like the overgrown look, u love watching them play in the plants


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Elsewhere said:
> 
> 
> > Themis and Pigg's divided tank:
> ...


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's my currently cycling 10 gallon:


I need a more current picture to show the growth! :roll:


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Now why don't my tanks look like Funkman's?


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Now why don't my tanks look like Funkman's?


:dunno: Just kidding; I think your tanks look great considering the dimensions that you're working with, especially that last pic of yours :thumbsup: When I had a 45g tank, I could not get it to look decent for the life of me. It became much easier when I upgraded to a 90g which has a really easy footprint to manipulate and plenty of space to pretty much do what I want without having to be creative. I honestly put very little thought into my aquascaping.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Nothingness, I am super jealous.
> 
> Picture One: My 16 gal when I first scaped it
> Picture Two: My 5 gal when I first scaped it
> ...


What is the yellowish plant on your second pic? It gives great contrast =]


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I *think* it's macranda, but my lighting wasn't high enough to maintain it and it eventually melted away.  You can see the lower-right hand tips beginning to melt in that picture, actually. It's a shame, because it was beautiful.

Thanks, Funkman! I remain, howver, super jealous. As you can see, my tank didn't stay that well-scaped.  I think I need a lower-maintenance scape.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

@ FunkMan, 
what lighting do you use for your tanks? and also what is the shor plant you have covering the ground in the second pic?


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

jibruno said:


> @ FunkMan,
> what lighting do you use for your tanks? and also what is the shor plant you have covering the ground in the second pic?


I have a 48" dual-bulb T5HO Current USA Nova Extreme fixture in the front and the same fixture but 36" in the back (total of 186W). The carpeting plant is Marsilea hirsuta.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

funkman262 said:


> I have a 48" dual-bulb T5HO Current USA Nova Extreme fixture in the front and the same fixture but 36" in the back (total of 186W). The carpeting plant is Marsilea hirsuta.


Thank you, i really like that carpet plant, will look great in my NPT.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Love your tabks funkman  how long did it take the MH to carpet? 

Hmm dont have a more recent pic of this tank... 
tho, I trimmer the moss the otherday, this pic might actually look better.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

aokashi said:


> Love your tabks funkman  how long did it take the MH to carpet?
> 
> Hmm dont have a more recent pic of this tank...
> tho, I trimmer the moss the otherday, this pic might actually look better.


i love the grown in look, im sure it looks good trimmed too, i have so many ideas for tanks now i have no idea what im going to do


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

aokashi said:


> Love your tabks funkman  how long did it take the MH to carpet?


Thanks. It spread quite a bit within the first four weeks. You can see the tank progression in my journal (link in my sig). The tank is only 2 months old now.


----------



## cookiemonster3180 (Mar 6, 2013)

Elsewhere said:


> Themis and Pigg's divided tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering what kind of snail you have there it looks nice I might want one in my betta tank. :-D


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

looks like a mystery snail, theyre pretty common and cheap. also good tank cleaners


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

jibruno said:


> Im trying to come up with some new ideas for my natural planted tank.
> 
> Can Y'all post some pics of your tanks to give me some inspiration?



Here is one of my 2.65 tanks:


----------

